

Due Diligence survival guide part II, nuts and bolts - VeXocide
http://jacquesmattheij.com/Due+Diligence+survival+guide+-+part+II+-+Nuts+and+Bolts

======
VeXocide
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2916102> for part I

